# ISTANBUL | Vakif Bank Headquarters | 221m | 42 fl | 151m | 27 fl | T/O



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Vakif Bank Headquarters*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* 200m & 100m
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* Tabanlioglu Architects

One of the biggest state-owned banks of Turkey, Vakıfbank plans to have its headquarters building in İstanbul. The Bank would like a reference to the ancient heritage. With the decision on Islamic patterns born out of mathematical wisdom, referring to the design motives shouldn’t be superficial but should be the basis of the main structure. Therefore instead of ornamental façade applications, the origin of the form and the construction will conclude in an oriental vision by the structural formation. Patterns on the elevation are born out of the main form of the construction.

Capital of history, culture, art and science, hosting the ancient civilizations of the world, Istanbul is now in the process of being the capital of finance too with the International Financial Center with a project area of 690.000 m². Two towers, one of which is 221.30 meters in height and contains 52 floors and, the other of which is 151.60 meters in height and contains 36 floors, with a construction area of 261.537 m², will be constructed in our lands of 15,999.85 m² purchased in 2011 as one of the stakeholders of the project.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=e00e8db14eddb0ef174ffd4f1dc4219e&oe=59A41232


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakgyo.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/52020494_n2Z7KG3816gtLkTFZgSMCiq7xmcXNJgcRIIMy122QLo.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Amazing unique design. Star shaped like your country symbol.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/EntegreProjeYonetim/?__tn__=,g


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=844


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what unusual design


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

There's a 76-meter building under construction in Boston that looks a bit like this:

IMG_9262 by Bos Beeline, on Flickr








BOSTON | 150 Seaport Boulevard | 76m | 250ft | 22 fl | U/C


Another Glassy Boston Tower: 250-Footer For the Seaport We told you glassy spires were the inescapable architectural trend of 2015. Another case in point: the recently filed plans for a 250-foot, 22-story tower off Seaport Boulevard, where the Whiskey Priest and Atlantic Beer Garden bars now...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction photographs from December 2021. Source

Spinning towers seen at the center in the below photograph.









Spinning towers seen on the left in the below photographs.

















Spinning towers seen on the right in the below photograph.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction status from this past month of January. Source Emlak Konut

At the center.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

The cladding of the project's taller tower has now been completely concluded. Seen on the right.


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0097 by Berke*, on Flickr

DSC_0106 by Berke*, on Flickr


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

42-floors high taller tower. Source.

















27-floors high shorter tower.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction status from this past month of September. Source Emlak Konut.









At the center.









At the center left.


----------

